# forming new field competition question



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Uh, I think NAA/FITA might be interrested in your idea.


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

I like people who are thinking of new things to try, but this is too far for me. I've shot Fitas before they are a butt kicker for me, but I liked them.

r302


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

i have three state records in indiana for 900 rounds but i want to see a more challenging shoot.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Did you clean all three distances plus "X's"??? If not THAT should be your challenge to hit what you are aiming at!!! Ken


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

i did that in youth class with my dads borrowed bow. the adult class didnt even come close to my scores at the same distance


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Sounds like you're very talented, have a look at NAA and start shooting some 1440 FITA.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

hey Justin. Are you still shooting? Haven't seen your name on the lists for some time. You shot pretty good as a kid, thought we would see more of you once you hit big boy's class. :tongue:


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

i got bored with it once all i did was win so i stepped back from it for a few years. now my dad bought 54 sports after virgil passed away and moved it to linton. my long distance shooting is better than ever and i want to see how i hold up to the big boys now. my dad has a double robin hood hanging up in his shop that i did with an alien x with pins my first three shots at 50 yards. id say im doin pretty good for not really competitively shooting since about 06-07 but i know i can always do better, long distance has always been my forte.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

Long range stuff is fun. I've been getting more and more into it. FITA is where it's at for long range stuff. 90 meters is a pretty good poke, especially in the wind. Good to see you are thinking about getting back into the mix. Indoor season is upon us now. Lots of good shooters to compete with in Indiana now.


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

yeah, now my only problem is that i only have a hunting bow. i did shoot one of my dads pearson advantages today and all i can say is wow. it felt like a smoother more solid wall version of my old conquest lite that i set my records with, i have to have one now. drilling vegas x's with a lite cxl 150 like it was nothing.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Your topic is titled "Forming New Field Competition", but you compare it with the 900 round, which is a "Target" format, not Field as we know it in this forum.

There ARE Target rounds with longer distances, particularly as someone above mentioned the FITA round, also the seldom shot York round. 

NFAA has started a Target tournement which is similar to the American 900 round, but using a slightly smaller target (92 cm diameter instead of 122 cm) to make it a little tougher, and also starting with the shorter distance and working to the longer.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

wa-prez said:


> Your topic is titled "Forming New Field Competition", but you compare it with the 900 round, which is a "Target" format, not Field as we know it in this forum.
> 
> There ARE Target rounds with longer distances, particularly as someone above mentioned the FITA round, also the seldom shot York round.
> 
> NFAA has started a Target tournement which is similar to the American 900 round, but using a slightly smaller target (92 cm diameter instead of 122 cm) to make it a little tougher, and also starting with the shorter distance and working to the longer.


This is a good idea. I always liked the 900 round, but it was a little too easy - esp. at the closer distances, and esp. for a good compound shooter. This way you can keep the distances reasonable since not ever venue has 70+ meters.


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

what exactly do you consider a field round to be. i just want a more challenging shoot that i dont have to travel four hours to compete uin lol. im an underpayed welder with a wife and two kids lol, a closer shoot would be nice. also, what is the current state record in indiana for the 900 round in mens open class


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

If you want a challenge, just show up at the NFAA Outdoor Nationals and toe the line with
Jesse Broadwater. He might be able to learn something from you since shooting X's is a piece of cake for you.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

Jbird said:


> If you want a challenge, just show up at the NFAA Outdoor Nationals and toe the line with
> Jesse Broadwater. He might be able to learn something from you since shooting X's is a piece of cake for you.



:thumbs_up


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

im not saying that all i do is shoot x's. i love shooting long ranges and i thought a farther distanced american round would be a blast.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

hollywood88 said:


> what exactly do you consider a field round to be. i just want a more challenging shoot that i dont have to travel four hours to compete


Field Archery (sometimes referred to by its old name of "roving" is a round layed out in usually a wooded or hilly area, with stnadard units of 14 or 28 targets, ranging in distance from 20 feet to 80 yards, using four different sizes of targets depending on the distance. See the "The Official Field Archery Pic" sticky thread at the top of the forum for LOTS of pictures of typical field courses.

Archers shoot 4 arrows at each of the 28 targets, for a total of 112 arrows. LOTS of shooting and LOADS of fun. 

If all you have experienced is Target or 3-D archery, you are missing out on a great opportunity for fun.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

Indiana state American round record is an 897 in MFS. Field is a 556. hunter is a 279, animal is a 292. Indoor is 600-119. 3-D is a 426. international is 300-44.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

For the American Round...I'm assuming that is a 900 round shot at 60, 50 and 40 Yards?

I understand the Field. But what is the hunter round? Are you talking about the Black and White Hunter faces that are shot in the NFAA style Hunter rounds? If so, I'm assuming Indianna only shoots 14 hunter faces as an official round instead of 28? And the same for the animal?

On your indoor record of 600-119. What is the 119? What is the format and scoring of this round. I was thinking Vegas type 3 spot, but perfect in that would be a 600 with 60X. Are you referring to a double NFAA 5 spot round (two 300 rounds)? That could be a perfect score of 600 with 120 Xs.

Thanks. Just wanted to understand what you are referencing.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

kidnutso said:


> For the American Round...I'm assuming that is a 900 round shot at 60, 50 and 40 Yards?
> 
> I understand the Field. But what is the hunter round? Are you talking about the Black and White Hunter faces that are shot in the NFAA style Hunter rounds? If so, I'm assuming Indianna only shoots 14 hunter faces as an official round instead of 28? And the same for the animal?
> 
> ...


Our State Field shoot is done over two days. The first day is the field round. The second day is the hunter and animal rounds.

You are correct on the American Round.

Our indoor State is also a two day event shooting a NFAA 300 round on 5 spot both days for a possible 300-60 each day and 600-120 over two days like Indoor Nationals.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

OK. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

are there any field shoots as you described near greene county indiana. i know virgil at 54 sports used to host some several years ago but i never shot them.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Another option for an archer who wants a little challenge, if there is no Field range nearby ...

The International Round uses the distances from 20 yards to 65 yards, in 5-yard increments (20, 25, 30, 35 ... )

There are three sizes of targets used, varying with the distance, and the biggest is MUCH smaller than the 122cm target shot at 60 yards for the American Round (900 round). All are the black with white spot targets usually used for the NFAA "Hunter" round.

For 20, 25, 30 yards, use the 35cm face
For 35, 40, 45, and 50 yards, use the 50cm face
For 55, 60, and 65 yards, use the 65cm face.

That makes 10 targets, usually a double round (20 targets) is shot, three arrrows at each target scoring 5, 4, 3. So 15 points possible per target, 300 points for a double round.

This round can be shot on a target range, even on the "practice butts" or can be shot on part of a Field range.

Our club shoots in the spring as a transition from outdoors, starting in April, start at 6:00PM and can get in a 10-target round easy before dark!


----------

